# Please Help Identify



## Draven1 (Nov 5, 2005)

View attachment 119359

View attachment 119357

I picked up this fish at a LFS, it was listed as a black piranha, the owner wasn't sure as to what species it is exactly and neither am I. I curently own RBPs so I am only confident identifying pygos. Any help I can recieve in properly identifying this fish will be greatly appreciated, I understand it is some kind of serra but that is all I know. I hope the pics are okay, if not I can post more. Thanks


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

looks like a juve sanchezi


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

looks like the p you bought before i did! j/k, i might pick up one of those brandtis there, or wait for them to get a gold.

pt


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

when i saw it in person, it was so elongated, i ALMOST thought elongatus...though a few species can be very elongated when young. i'll say irritans, just because of how elongated the body was in person. the tail doesn't seem to match other irritan pictures i've seen, though. his 2 brandtis at the LFS are easy to tell because of how the dorsal and anal fins match up









pt


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

tough to say at this size........ all small serras often look similar. rhom or sanchezi are likely guesses


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Serrasalmus rhombeus.


----------



## bigman8258 (Aug 23, 2004)

definetly rhom!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Other than visible features that indicate the following species, using photo shop, I was able to isolate some features that lend ID to be S. sanchezi, tentatively.

Suggest revisiting with much better clearer photos.


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

I've raised a sanchezi for 4 years ever since it was the size of a nickel but this doesnt look like a sanchezi to me. IMO, the fish in the pics above looks like a juvenile rhom. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## 1305 (Aug 25, 2006)

oh and


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

You're welcoming someone who's been here longer than you? That's just too funny!


----------



## tonggi (Sep 5, 2006)

with only 5 posts.: )

edit:

theres this LFS by my house called pet shanty and they have a rhom for sale:120 and a "black" piranha that looks similiar. very aggressive towards feeder fish but not towards humans. $40 bucks. what could it be? an elong? i want an elong


----------

